# Modifier QK and QY



## butterfly13 (Apr 22, 2014)

If two (or more) concurrent cases are done at the same time, modifier QK would be used. If two concurrent cases are performed and a CRNA is involved, would modifier QK and QY be used together? Or does QK override QY? Does anyone have a source reference on this?


----------



## Michele Hannon (Apr 22, 2014)

QK: Medical direction of 2, 3, or 4 concurrent anesthetics involving qualified individuals
QY: Anesthesiologist medically directing one CRNA

QK is your answer.

Check your HCPCS book for reference.


----------



## hgolfos (Apr 22, 2014)

QK is for medical direction of two, three or four concurrent cases (doctor claim)

QY is for medical direction  of one CRNA (doctor claim)

QX is for a medically directed CRNA (CRNA claim)

QZ is for a CRNA without medical direction (CRNA claim)

AA is for anesthesiologist personally performing (doctor claim)

These are HCPCS Level II modifiers and can be found in the HCPCS level II book.


----------



## cviger1@outlook.com (Nov 4, 2014)

Exactly WHERE are they in the HCPCS book?  Thank you.


----------



## cviger1@outlook.com (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry - found it finally.  HCPCS Anesthesia modifiers are located separately from CPT modifiers in the HCPCS book just inside the section behind the Table of Drugs, after the Introduction.  Page 79 in the 2014 book I have, section is titled "Level II National Modifiers".


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Nov 4, 2014)

You would only use the QK modifier in this situation


----------

